# I am so pissed



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

While I was at school last night, someone broke into my home and robbed me. They took the entire gun safe (though the stupid morons didnt take the key that was right on top of it...that was the only weapons we had... and they took other stuff too. It totaled to be about 7,000 bucks total. At least the bastards were kind enough NOT to actually break anything. I am currently looking at dogs. Maybe if the come back my dog will bite them in the nuts and rip them off, IF I am here, they won't be leaving. Now I dont know how to afford to replace the rifles and guns. The TV? who really cares (except my 3 year old who likes cartoons) and I care but I dont care about my computer... I just want the pictures and my homework that is on the computer. The guns is what is going to hurt us the most. ARGGGG!!!!!!!!! I really want them to come back tomorrow while I am here with out my two little boys! Sorry I had to rant and if I said what I did to my close friends they would be really worried... who needs that with all the crap that is happening now.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Why wasn't the safe bolted to the floor? That just sucks man. Nothing makes you feel violated like a home burglary.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are an NRA member you can check to see if you have the NRA insurance - it's not much but it might replace some of the guns. I know I am covered as a life member.


----------



## Bossman (Jan 22, 2014)

try your home owners policy


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Some folks swear by them, but never been a fan of safes. Just says here's where the goodies are. You must have been cased out, or loose lips sink ships. Sorry for your lose. Not so much to me the taking of "stuff", but they were in your house!!! They should have their gonads nailed to a 2x4.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

That sure sucks. How heavy was the safe? Must have been a pretty light one if they just ran off with it.. Hope your insurance covers it. I would bet my right nut (and I love both) that it was someone either you or someone in your family knows. I feel for ya..


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Shit like that usually, and unfortunately almost always an inside job, from someone that knows someone. 
That is why people don't come into my apartment, and I don't talk about my personal possessions much unless I am not afraid of it being taken.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> Shit like that usually, and unfortunately almost always an inside job, from someone that knows someone.
> That is why people don't come into my apartment, and I don't talk about my personal possessions much unless I am not afraid of it being taken.


I know what ya mean. I can count my true friends on one hand and I could have them over and leave $10k out in the open and not even think twice about them taking a dime.. I never understood people that have acquaintances over to their house and then show them everything they have. Some people don't know the difference between a friend and an acquaintance. not to say this is what happened here. I have no idea. I see it so often, people invite someone over for dinner and they bring a "friend". While they are there, they show them all their "cool stuff". Then , not long after they are robbed..

I am in no way saying this is what happened to you. Just thought this would be a good thread to talk about it..... Stop bragging and showing others what you have people!!!! Are you trying to brag or show off?? This is the kind of shit that happens when you do.... Again, I am not saying the OP did this in any way whatsoever...


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I am in no way saying this is what happened to you. Just thought this would be a good thread to talk about it..... Stop bragging and showing others what you have people!!!! Are you trying to brag or show off?? This is the kind of shit that happens when you do.... Again, I am not saying the OP did this in any way whatsoever...


Same with preps and supplies anything you have... people will come looking for if they know it is there. Don't eat too much and look to well fed either if others are starving... that'll give you away for sure.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

This just show that all this background check and gun laws is BS. When a person that steals a gun is not charged anymore than stealing something of the same value. If they really were worried about guns in the wrong hands they would make laws aimed at people who steal them. I hate thieves I almost like the Saudi's solution of cutting their hands off, Like a Saudi said when someone said that is barbaric, we don't have a problem with thieves and you don't see people running around with their hands cut off.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Multiples of sadness! Sorry to hear of your misfortune. Hope you can recover quickly from the losses.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Some folks swear by them, but never been a fan of safes. Just says here's where the goodies are.


On one hand, we have a safe that screams here's the goodies, but with any luck keeps you wondering what those goodies are, possibly weighs too much to carry and should most likely be bolted to something (never met a 24 gun safe that any regular person could pick up). On the other hand, you can have a rifle hanging on hooks on your wall.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

All safes should be bolted to the wall and floor.


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

We just moved the safe and we didnt think we would have someone in our house so we took out time on bolting it down... it was like 175 -200 lbs...I think. The cop told us that there have been quit a few robberies in the area, and the group that they think it is dealing or doing drugs... well the small safe WILL be bolted down tonight.. they at least didnt get that one, which has our ssn's and other papers.

The main reason we have a safe is we have a 3 year old and a 10 month old. aka curious monkey. 

I forget who originally said it but IT is a good point on not showing/talking to people about your goodies... Though I personally havent told/shown anyone... and I hope my DH hasnt but I dont know. I am hoping that they were strangers. Out of everyone that I know (including my DH friends) there is only one person that Might do it, but I have only met the guy like twice.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Schramm said:


> We just moved the safe and we didnt think we would have someone in our house so we took out time on bolting it down... it was like 175 -200 lbs...I think. The cop told us that there have been quit a few robberies in the area, and the group that they think it is dealing or doing drugs... well the small safe WILL be bolted down tonight.. they at least didnt get that one, which has our ssn's and other papers.
> 
> The main reason we have a safe is we have a 3 year old and a 10 month old. aka curious monkey.
> 
> I forget who originally said it but IT is a good point on not showing/talking to people about your goodies... Though I personally havent told/shown anyone... and I hope my DH hasnt but I dont know. I am hoping that they were strangers. Out of everyone that I know (including my DH friends) there is only one person that Might do it, but I have only met the guy like twice.


If you think you know who did it. He or someone he knows is probably the one who did it! I remember when I was a senior in high school. I had a Yamaha Blaster 4 wheeler. Someone that knew someone "heard" it was "stolen" and thought they would steal it from me and I wouldn't report it... Well, it wasn't stolen. And the dipshit that stole it from me was given a ticket for like 60 in a 40 the night he stole it from me. Needless to say, I ended up getting it back the next day. And ended up kicking the shit out of the person that 'thought" it was "hot" since he was the only one that knew about the 'RUMOR"..

People like to talk about their posessions. I learned in high school that it will bit you in the ass...Security should be the number 1 priority!!!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

There are two things I REALLY cant stand, a liar, and a thief. Hope you have all your serial numbers recorded, and wish you the best of luck. One question, for the op what is DH? Just curious.


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

it means dear husband... it is a lot easier to type dh then husband every time. sorry that is from another forum. 

Let me rephrase out of everyone I have met that person is the only person that I think might do it, but I do not know them at all. I have meet the guy twice and I was taking care of the kids so I cant go hey I think this guy did it or anything.


----------



## Double Tap (Jan 7, 2014)

Really sorry to hear about that! That stinks! We need to stop standing for people like this. I don't understand why we put up with them, or why our laws are so lax.

Hopefully, if there have been lots of other burglaries in the area, the police will eventually catch them and you'll get your guns back.

As frustrating and angering as this is, at least you and your family are safe.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Schram, thanks for the clarification. I wasn't sure, was thinking "dumb husband" or worse. ( richard head).
But really, I hope the thief gets what IT deserves. Just be a little relieved that yall weren't there, cause Im sure you would have done whatever it took to protect your kido's.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have family in Vernal, if you feel like listing the firearms, I can have both my nephew and my Uncle be on the lookout.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear this man... Bright side is Pauls mention of nra insurance and a random piece of mail offering a free range bag pushed me to sign up for the nra today.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

yeah serious theives suck especially B&Ers suck they should be summarily executed.

Did you put your address anywhere or does anyone know you have guns?

where did you get the gunsafe and computer originally? could it have been a tracebug on it?

Somehow people got to you, seems targetted to me, afterall taking a gunsafe is a lot of work. They must have been scoping you out somehow.

It sucks when you need to booby trap things with contact sulfiric acids so you can find the theives at the hospitals.

http://www.toolboxtopics.com/Gen Industry/Be Cautious with Sulfuric Acid.htm

works if you think theyd steal your booze too just by making a sulfiric acid decoy. I would guess.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

That is a horrible situation. I'm glad that your family wasn't hurt. 
Did you list these items on your homeowners insurance?


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your theft.

If you have a class 3 FFL (Collector of Curios and Relics) you get a plaque that states theft of firearms from your property as a federal crime. The license is only $30 for 3 years. No inspections.


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

I dont think that my Dh has NRA, and unfortunately I didnt even know what it was til I started to prep. If it was set up before a few months ago, I had nothing to do with it and I let my DH do everything like that. That has started to change and I am getting to know what is going on. IF we get our rifles back they WILL be registered in every way... I am personally taking down every serial number of every item that has one and I am not only saving them on my (new?) computer but I am emailing them and sending a copy to my parents. (they live in MN). It is sad that it took something like this to really wake myself and my DH up...


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I know your pain, I got cleaned out when I was about 18 or 19, they took 7 guns all of which ended up being given to an ex-con for some work he did on the thieves car. The thieves themselves were minors and nothing happened to any of them. I got 2 of the guns back the rest who knows where they ended up. I do know that the 2 I got back ended up going to a dealer who sold them at a gun show. If the police have any idea who the thieves were and you have serial #s of the guns you may get them back but it will probably be a while. Meantime contact your insurance company and see what they're going to do for you. Good luck dealing with them they can be a real pain in the ass.

-Infidel


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

bad said:


> Sorry to hear about your theft.
> 
> If you have a class 3 FFL (Collector of Curios and Relics) you get a plaque that states theft of firearms from your property as a federal crime. The license is only $30 for 3 years. No inspections.


Or you can put up a sign that says Break and Enter and Robbery is a felony?! 

You can probably make a sign for less than 30$ and buy some sulfic acid with the change.

You can write something like this



> Burglary is considered a violent felony under federal law. Under federal law, burglary is "unlawfully entering a building."





> Note that this building is trapped and should you take anything that is not yours you may die a horribly painful death.
> 
> This room is recored.
> 
> ...


Make sure it is really big font siize like 36 or 72.
(note the whiskey is really the sulfiric acid, unless they are muslim or orthadox chances are the robbery won't succeed as the burglar first expected.

be sure to burn the papers the message is printed on if you plan on reporting to police.

way better than a dog imo.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! and add a sign that says, "no thieves allowed" while you are at it...

"gun free zone" signs come to mind.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

nra has an automatic free 3k in theft insurance. home owners insurance. I know usaa makes me carry a different policy for my guns. its super affordable. that sucks! my safe is bolted down. I don't put all my stuff in it. I am of the thought process people should work as hard as I did to get my side arms.

so sorry for your loss. what a bad loss


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear it. Mine is bolted to the wall and in an area small enough that using any type of "real" tool to try and open it would be difficult at best. I moved into an apartment one time and while looking at it asked if it was okay to bolt my safe to the floor. Had they said no, I would have gone elsewhere. 

Others have also touched on it being an inside job. This is very possible. I always tell my kids "You never, ever talk about my guns to anyone. It probably won't be your friend who would steal them, but someone they know who told somebody who told somebody...". I have the door frame to my downstairs backdoor (a decorative steel door) reinforced with steel straps under the trim and counter-sunk 4" wood screws to keep the jamb from splitting if somebody tries to kick it in. The door will give before the door frame does.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Schramm said:


> While I was at school last night, someone broke into my home and robbed me. They took the entire gun safe (though the stupid morons didnt take the key that was right on top of it...that was the only weapons we had... and they took other stuff too. It totaled to be about 7,000 bucks total. At least the bastards were kind enough NOT to actually break anything. I am currently looking at dogs. Maybe if the come back my dog will bite them in the nuts and rip them off, IF I am here, they won't be leaving. Now I dont know how to afford to replace the rifles and guns. The TV? who really cares (except my 3 year old who likes cartoons) and I care but I dont care about my computer... I just want the pictures and my homework that is on the computer. The guns is what is going to hurt us the most. ARGGGG!!!!!!!!! I really want them to come back tomorrow while I am here with out my two little boys! Sorry I had to rant and if I said what I did to my close friends they would be really worried... who needs that with all the crap that is happening now.


That sucks man i feel for you. That's why mine's bolted to the floor and i have an alarm system. Do you have home owners insurance? Or Renters? My homeowners policy covers guns, yours might as well.

Also, for future reference i would keep your gun's Serial numbers somewhere so when you file a police report you can give them to them in case they are used in a crime later (that is if the criminal hasn't filed off the SN).


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

They came through the sliding patio door. We currently have a 2x4 there until we can either find a new stronger door
(which we need one way or the other, just cant afford it) or a really good lock, but I plan on keeping that board there for the duration of me living in this house.

I looked at a dog today but he would have killed my 10 month old by running him over trying to get some loving. search continues for a good family/guard dog...if anything to make some people.think twice.


----------

